# GB stickers and number plates are not valid in EU after 28 Sept 2021



## r4dent (Jul 26, 2021)

Need to change to UK stickers & plates.

https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/news/motoring-news/gb-car-sticker-to-be-replaced-by-new-uk-version/ 

Don't panic too much a new sticker will be £1.50


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 26, 2021)

Someone started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago on here, so I have already bought replacements off eBay and got them fitted.
Just need to be able to get over into Europe now, when things improve over there


----------



## witzend (Jul 26, 2021)

Heres some https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304056396877


----------



## r4dent (Jul 26, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Someone started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago on here



Must have missed that one, sorry.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 26, 2021)

Not required for Irish republic if on NI plates.  so get your van reg over here.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Must have missed that one, sorry.


No harm in bringing it to people’s attention again


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes and do get the vinyl ones, bought some off ebay that were printed on paper, lasted about month


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 26, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Someone started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago on here, so I have already bought replacements off eBay and got them fitted.
> Just need to be able to get over into Europe now, when things improve over there


Bear in mind that the UK sticker is not valid till September 29th.

Till then you still need to use a GB sticker.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2021)

Read about this online in the Daily Express, so it must be true .
It says it’s to make Northern Ireland feel inclusive,after the difficulties caused by the ( can’t use the b word) European Irish border problems.
Does that mean, since we’ve got our country back, we’re United but no longer Great.
Bloody nonsense.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 27, 2021)

just dont go to the eu. dont buy eu products etc . 
dont buy in lidl or aldi etc . 
its the way forwards. 
mind dont buy american things either. hee hee.


----------



## alcam (Jul 27, 2021)

vwalan said:


> just dont go to the eu. dont buy eu products etc .
> dont buy in lidl or aldi etc .
> its the way forwards.
> mind dont buy american things either. hee hee.


Buy nothing from nobody !
Raise the drawbridge , lower the portcullis etc


----------



## kensowerby (Jul 27, 2021)

Petty crap


----------



## tidewatcher (Jul 27, 2021)

kensowerby said:


> Petty crap


Ah Petty Crap, Eurovision Song Contest entry from Ireland 1966. Wiped the board apparently.


----------

